# grease fittings



## Mcr122 (Jan 8, 2011)

Where are the grease points on a 2001 VW Beetle GLS. 01 with 96000. Want to go over as many points as I can get to in my home garage. I have heard that there are some grease fittings in the front end (tie rod ends) maybe? I have a little bit of a clunky noise when I turn sharply at slow speeds. Want to try and grease everything I can.


----------

